# The First Avenger: Captain America, 7/22/2011



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

Hope this is better than the original, although i did like the tv show lol. Looks like just like iron man, hulk etc...its part of the build up for The Avengers movie.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Should be pretty good. I been waiting along time on it so its got alot to live up to.


----------



## quadzillabill (Apr 29, 2009)

2011? Will we have theaters still around at that time? ;-)


----------



## nickfrye (Apr 8, 2009)

i cant wait..









i cant wait to get all old cartoon tv series or animes on film.. get them as a live action movie. etc.. with all the effects brought in..
all the characters for the movie was revealed and thy look great..

love captain america, lol


----------

